# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  درخواست کتاب آموزش SQL Server 2008+ معرفي بهترين نسخه آن

## حمید محمودی

*درخواست کتاب آموزش SQL Server 2008+ معرفي بهترين نسخه آن* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم

این مطلبرو تو بخش vb6 پرسیدم (چون باهاش کار میکنم )  و یکی از دوستان گفتن که اینجا مطرح بکن

راستش ميخواستم بپرسم که بهترين کتاب آموزش SQL Server 2008 براي برنامه نويسهای ویژوال بیسیک( و دانت نت) که از مسائل مبتدي شروع کنه و مباحث پيشرفته هم توش باشه چيه.
چه کتابي بخرم که بهترين باشه؟؟؟

راستي بهترين و کاملترين ورژن Sql server 2008 چيه؟؟ Enterprise  يا .....

اگه لينکي هم از کتاب الکترونيکي براي آموزش سراغ داريد بفرماييد.


خيلي متشکرم.

----------


## Sajad Zare

دوست عزیز در مورد سوال اول باید بگم 

من چند وقت پیش از نمایشگاه کتاب یک کتاب SQL 2008 خریدم که تازه چاپ شده بود (برای اولین بار در نمایشگاه عرضه شده بود)

من واقعا ازش راضیم 

مشخصات کتاب:

نویسنده : Robin Dewson 

مترجم : مهندس حبیب فروزنده دهکردی

انتشارات :نقش سیمرغ






> راستي بهترين و کاملترين ورژن Sql server 2008 چيه؟؟ Enterprise يا .....


بهترین ( در واقع کامل ترین و گران ترین ) ورژن SQL Server 2008 همنون Enterprise هستش

البته نسخه Developer هم با Enterprise جز از نظر قیمت هیچ فرقی نداره (قیمت کمتری دارد)

نسخه Developer مخصوص برنامه نویس ها است

----------


## Sajad Zare

این هم نام دو تا کتاب رفرنس خارجی 


Book 1
Professional Microsoft SQL Server 2008 Reporting Services  
Book 2
SQL Server 2008 Query Performance Tuning Distilled

----------


## حمید محمودی

> بهترین ( در واقع کامل ترین و گران ترین ) ورژن SQL Server 2008 همنون Enterprise هستش


راستش تا اونجایی که من شنیدم قیمتها حدودا 4-6 تومنه البته تو ایران.آیا همینطوره؟؟؟




> نسخه Developer مخصوص برنامه نویس ها است


اگه enterprise بخرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟

----------


## Moryrap

سلام دوست عزیز 
میخواستم بگم که نسخه Developer یه سری قابلیت ها رو نداره که شاید شما از اونا اصلا استفاده نکنید.
مثل پارتیشن بندی و...

----------


## Moryrap

شما رو کدوم مبحث Sql Server 2008 میخواین کار کنید
Admin
Design
Reporting
Sql

----------


## Sajad Zare

با سلام مجدد




> راستش تا اونجایی که من شنیدم قیمتها حدودا 4-6 تومنه البته تو ایران.آیا همینطوره؟؟؟


من منظورم در بازار خودمون (ایران) نبود ، چون تو ایران متسفانه قیمت یک نرم افزار به علت عدم وجود قانون حق نشر یا همون کپی رایت معنی نداره. :ناراحت: 

و من منظورم قیمت اصلی اون بود.




> اگه enterprise بخرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟


دوست عزیز تمام اون مطالبی که گفتم ( در مورد ورژن ها ) زمانی به چشم می یاد که همه ی شرایط ایده عال باشه...

اگه تو یک کشور دیگه بودی (مثلا خود آمریکا ) برات خیلی مهم بود که از کدوم ورژن استفاده کنی( به خاطر هزینه هاش و نوع کاری که می خوای با اون انجام بدی )

بگذریم بی خیال...

تو بازار ایران نسخه enterprise در دسترس تر هستش.

----------


## حمید محمودی

> شما رو کدوم مبحث Sql Server 2008 میخواین کار کنید
> Admin
> Design
> Reporting
> Sql


راستش خودمم نیدونم چون تو sql خیلی مبتدی هستم
مباحثی که با برنامه نویسی vb , .NET مرتبط باشه.
میخواستم کم کم از access بپرم به sql

راستی کتاب دیگه ای هم سراغ دارین که خوب باشه ؟؟؟قیمتشم میشه بگین؟

متشکرم

----------


## Moryrap

پس میخواین در هد وصل شدن واستفاده از داده ها کار کنید
من کتابای ایرانی و نمیشناسم چون بنظر من خوب مفهوم و نمیرسونن 
پیشنهاد من Apress.Beginning.SQL.Server.2008.for.Developers.

----------


## ahmad_roushan

البته روی ویندوز XP فقط نسخه standard و Developer نصب میشه و روی ویستا home فقط نسخه Developer نصب میشه .
ویرایش های Enterprise و. . . فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب میشه .
در ضمن اگه کار شما فقط کارهای عادی مثل ذخیره داده و ایجاد پرس و جو باشه میتونید از نسخه Express استفاده کنید که رایگان هست . تفاوت آنرا هم میتونید در همین سایت ببینید .

----------


## ir.Melisa

> دوست عزیز در مورد سوال اول باید بگم 
> 
> من چند وقت پیش از نمایشگاه کتاب یک کتاب SQL 2008 خریدم که تازه چاپ شده بود (برای اولین بار در نمایشگاه عرضه شده بود)
> 
> من واقعا ازش راضیم 
> 
> مشخصات کتاب:
> 
> نویسنده : Robin Dewson 
> ...


دوست عزیز قیمت کتاب رو یک نگاهی می کنید اینجا هم بذارید!! ؟؟ بعد چند صفحه هست؟ خوب ترجمه شده یا مثل کتابهای ترجمه شده دیگست؟؟ کامل گفته؟

در کل ارزش خوندن داره یا به همون E-book های زبان اصلی باید مراجعه کرد؟

چقدر سوال کردم ببخشید... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Sajad Zare

با عرض سلام خدمت شما...

در مورد سوال اول : قیمت کتاب 9500 تومان هستش ( البته من اون رو با تخفیف از نمایشگاه خریدم )

در مورد سوال دوم : تعداد صفحات اون 630 صفحه است

در مورد سوال سوم : به نسبت خیلی از کتاب های دیگه این کتاب خوب ترجمه شده و جالب اینکه تمامی مراحل آموزشی همراه با تصویر هستش (تصاویر در ویندوز Vista)

این کتاب شامل 14 فصل هستش که از لحضه نصب برنامه (همراه با توضیحات کامل و تصاویر نصب ) شروع می شه تا مسائل مربوط به تریگرها و همچنین گزارش گیری و معماری Reporting Services (تماما همراه با تصویر )

در مورد سوال چهارم : کامل و روان گفته شده

در مورد سوال پنجم : ارزش خریدن و خوندنش رو داره ... 

نام اصلی کتاب هم SQL Server 2008 for Developer: From Novice to Proffesional هستش
تو اینترنت اطلاعاتی رو در موردش پیدا می کنی...

اما در مورد مسئله آخر باید بگم که بخشیدمت ،ولی دفعه آخرت باشه.... :قهقهه: 

شوخی کردم ، 

با تشکر

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> البته روی ویندوز XP فقط نسخه standard و Developer نصب میشه و روی ویستا home فقط نسخه Developer نصب میشه .
> ویرایش های Enterprise و. . . فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب میشه .
> در ضمن اگه کار شما فقط کارهای عادی مثل ذخیره داده و ایجاد پرس و جو باشه میتونید از نسخه Express استفاده کنید که رایگان هست . تفاوت آنرا هم میتونید در همین سایت ببینید .


سلام 
لينك دانلود  SQL Server 2008 Developer  را كسي اينجا بگذارد يا به من PM بزند ممنون مي شوم.
چون SQL Server 2008 Enterprise من روي ويندوز xp نصب نمي شود.

----------


## Sajad Zare

با سلام 

والا دیدم دوستان سر ورژن های مختلف دچار دردسر و مشکل شدن گفتم این مطلب رو اینجا قرار بدم

SQL Server 2008 دارای 6 تا Version مختلف هستش که در زیر آورده شده اند

( سازگاری هر کدام با نسخه های مختلف ویندوز هم ذکر شده )

( در مورد win Server 2003 : فقط در سرویس پک 2 اجرا می شود )

(در دو حالت 32 بیتی و 64 بیتی هم جواب میدهد ) 


1. SQL Server 2008 Developer Edition --> Windows XP , Vista (All Edition) , 2003 Server 
2. SQL Server 2008 Enterprise Edition --> Windows XP , Vista , 2003 Server  
3. SQL Server 2008 Standard Edition --> Windows XP , Vista , 2003 Server  
4. SQL Server 2008 Standard For Smaall Bussiness Edition --> Windows 2003 Server 
5. SQL Server 2008 Web Edition --> Windows XP , Vista , 2003 Server  
6. SQL Server 2008 WorkGroup Edition --> Windows XP , Vista , 2003 Server 
توصیه میکنم از نسخه Developer استفاده کنید !

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام

من اینو روی xp نصب کرNم والان دارم ازش استفاده میکنم

SQL Server 2008 Enterprise Edition 32,64 BIT gb-team

----------


## حمید محمودی

روش نصبشم خیلی آسونه اینجا هم هست

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=145593

----------


## kiasia

سلام به همه ی دوستان ...

آقا سجاد(Sajad Zare) میشه تلفن تماس انتشارات نقش سیمرغ،که روی این کتاب نوشته شده رو بگید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مرسی

----------


## Sajad Zare

سلام دوست عزیز

تلفن تماس : 84-66484183 021

----------


## ir.Melisa

*Sakad Zare ،*با تشکر ویژه از اطلاعات و راهنمایی هایی که شما در مورد کتاب  SqlServer2008 انتشارات سیمرغ دراینجا عنوان کردید...

من فردای همون روز که اطلاعات رو از شما پرسیدم کتاب رو گرفتم...تا الان300 صفحه اش رو مطالعه کردم...گفتم نظر خودم رو هم اینجا به عنوان خواننده این کتاب بگذارم...که دوستانی که می خواهند این کتاب رو تهیه کنند مطمئن شوند که کتاب ارزش خریدن داره یا نه؟؟!!

به نظر من کتاب بسیار بسیار عالی هست... بسیار روان و قابل فهم ترجمه شده ... و مطالب بسیار کامل عنوان شده..

موفق باشید.. :لبخند:

----------


## sia_2007

دوست من بهترین نسخه Enterprise میباشد؛ که البته برای کاهش قیمت واقعی آن میتواند نوع قیمت گذاری Per Processor را انتخاب کنید که 25000 دلار تمام میشود
نسخه کامل آن 70000 دلار میباشد
و البته Developer که مخصوص برنامه نویسی است و تا 4 کانکشن همزمان را پشتیبانی میکند.

----------


## arashkeivan

بهترین نسخه:
sql server 2008 enterprise 32,64 bit
بهترین کتاب:wrox sql2008

----------


## mojtaba.baghban

کتاب مرجع کامل برنامه نویسی sql server 2008 نویسنده رابرت ویرا به ترجمه مهندس رامین مولاناپور و مهندس سید احمد عبدالصالحی و مهندس محمد علی بهرامیان کتاب خیلی خوبیه 
این کتاب ترجمه کتاب beginning microsoft sql server 2008 programming  از انتشارات wrox می باشد.

----------


## pckiller

سلام
خواهش میکنم یکی لینک دانلود SQL Server 2008 Developer Edition همراه کرک رو بزاره بخدا هرچی میگردم نیست  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

ممنون

----------


## sia_2007

بی خیال دوستان
نسخه Developer تمامی امکانات Enterprise را دارد؛ ولی محدود به 4 Connection همزمان است.

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

*بهترین کتاب دنیا در زمینه ی T-SQL 2008:*
*Microsoft® SQL Server® 2008 T-SQL Fundamentals*
*by Itzik Ben-Gan*

----------

